# Señal micrófono electret



## xesp1 (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola a todos:

Estoy haciendo un proyecto en el que uso un micrófono electret. Muy probablemente use el siguiente:

http://www.fonestar.es/index.php?menu=productos&menu2=Microfonía&menu3=Micrófonos de condensador&menu4=Micrófonos de condensador de solapa&menu5=FCM-16D

¿Alguien podría decirme qué amplitud puede tener la señal que salga del micrófono? Según he podido ver, la gente dice valores muy dispares que van desde 1mV a 5V.

Me gustaría conocer ese valor, para así saber cómo debe ser el circuito preamplificador que situe después.

Espero vuestras respuestas. Un saludo!!


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 1, 2009)

El micrófono electrec, tengo entendido que llega como mucho a 5 0 10 mVRMS.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

xesp1 dijo:


> ....¿Alguien podría decirme qué amplitud puede tener la señal que salga del micrófono? Según he podido ver, la gente dice valores muy dispares que van desde 1mV a 5V........


0,5 / 1,5mV corresponde a un micrófono dinámico.
Un electret ronda los 20 / 40 mV

Edit:
También depende del tipo de electret, y se puede optimizar ajustando la resistencia que lleva en serie, para obtener la máxima salida posible.


----------



## xesp1 (Dic 1, 2009)

muchas gracias a los dos, creo que vuestras respuestas me serán muy útiles.

un saludo y hasta otra!!


----------

